# "Sopprimere" OSS

## iDarbert

Ancora una volta il mio problema è Alsa, non son come, ma per circa due sessioni mi è apparso sul gnome-volume-control l'inequivocabile mixer di ALSA.

Dopo però è subentrato quel maledetto mixer OSS.

Qualcuno ha idea di come utilizzare esclusivamente ALSA o non è proprio possibile?

Sto usando un kernel 2.6.5 quindi ho i driver alsa come built in e quelli per l'emulazione OSS come moduli.

Grazie in anticipo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Usi l'output alsa nei programmi.

----------

## iDarbert

Si, ma è obbligatorio usare il layer di emulazione OSS, e soprattutto, come faccio usare a GNOME ALSA, si ostina ad usare OSS con i risultati scandalosi che ciò comporta.

----------

## iDarbert

Credete che Jack possa servire a qualcosa?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma perche' vorresti eliminare l'emulazione oss? Come dice il nome e' un'emulazione sotto questo c'e' alsa.

----------

## iDarbert

Perchè l'emulazione OSS ha una qualità del suono oscena che mi impedisce di riprodurre decentemente i file wav e altro ancora.

Perchè vorrei usare il mixer ALSA del GNOME Volume Control.

Perchè ODIO OSS   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## motaboy

Se non vuoi che i moduli dell'emulazione oss vengano caricati fai cosi:

edita /etc/modules.d/alsa

e

commenta tutti gli alias relativi all'emulazione, sono tutti quelli il cui modulo associato finisce con oss. 

poi dai modules-update.

Bye!

----------

## iDarbert

L'ho fatto, ma poi ovviamente ci sono le applicazioni che si lamentano che manca /dev/dsp...

Ma GNOME non gira tutto attorno a eSound?

Se fosse così dovrebbe andare perfettamente con ALSA accidenti   :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *iDarbert wrote:*   

> Ma GNOME non gira tutto attorno a eSound?

 

Non si basa su oss magari? e se no hai guardato il file di configurazione /etc/esd/esd.conf?

----------

## iDarbert

```
Esound version 0.2.34

 

Usage: esd [options]

 

  -v --version  print version information

  -d DEVICE     force esd to use sound device DEVICE

  -b            run server in 8 bit sound mode

  -r RATE       run server at sample rate of RATE

  -as SECS      free audio device after SECS of inactivity

  -unix         use unix domain sockets instead of tcp/ip

  -tcp          use tcp/ip sockets instead of unix domain

  -public       make tcp/ip access public (other than localhost)

  -promiscuous  start unlocked and owned (disable authenticaton) NOT RECOMMENDED  -terminate    terminate esd daemon after last client exits

  -nobeeps      disable startup beeps

  -trust        start esd even if use of /tmp/.esd can be insecure

  -port PORT    listen for connections on PORT (only for tcp/ip)

  -bind ADDRESS binds to ADDRESS (only for tcp/ip)

 

Possible devices are:  hw:0  (Sound Blaster Extigy)
```

Quel possible devices mi fa pensare che usi ALSA, esd.conf riporta solo le opzioni con il quale viene avviato.

----------

## n3m0

In origine di basava su OSS. E' subentrata poi una patch per ALSA che sinceramente non so se e' stata integrata nel sorgente ufficiale.

Fatto sta, cmq, che dall'ebuild si evince che viene compilato con il supporto per ALSA.

Cmq io ho l'emulazione OSS attiva e Gnome + Esound, e nemmeno il minimo problema di qualita'.

Essendo un'emulazione, credo (sto solo supponendo) che ALSA non faccia altro che "prendere per i fondelli" alcuni progz che utilizzano la device tramite OSS direttamente. Cio' non dovrebbe inficiare la qualita', IMHO.

Ah, a me, cmq, "compare" il mixer ALSA nel gnome-volume-control.

Ho il supporto ALSA compilato nel kernel, e non come modulo...

----------

## iDarbert

Anche a me è apparso per un giorno o due... dopodichè è subentrato quello per OSS

Comunque ALSA è ancora un casino; prima non avevo neanche avviato alsasound e funzionava comunque, poi lo attivo e va lo stesso, non è che magari in realtà basta averlo nel kernel, non ci capisco granchè, l'unica cosa di cui sono sicuro è che col 2.6 non devo emergere alsa-driver, oppure si?!   :Confused: 

----------

## n3m0

Tutto quello che posso dirti, e' come ce l'ho settato io: 

Kernel settings

```

<*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

<*> Sequencer support                                              

< >   Sequencer dummy client                                    

<*> OSS Mixer API                                                    

<*> OSS PCM (digital audio) API                                  

[*] OSS Sequencer API                                                

< > RTC Timer support                                               

[ ] Verbose printk                                                   

[ ] Debug

```

piu' ovviamente il driver per la mia scheda audio scelto nella sezione PCI Devices.

Tutto compilato nel kernel, e non come modulo.

NON ho mai installato alcuna utility per alsa, a parte gnome-alsamixer, per sfizio, ergo NON faccio partire alcun servizio (?!) alsasound (che poi mi pare solo che no fa altro che mantenerti "fermi" i settaggi del mixer di alsa, ma posso tranquillamente errare)

Dimenticavo, NON devi installare gli alsa-driver col kernel 2.6.

Dopodiche' ho installato GNOME (con ovviamente esound, da cui dipende).

----------

## iDarbert

Credo che alsasound serva a caricare i moduli ma io ho tutto built in

----------

## MyZelF

alsasound carica i moduli e salva/ripristina i livelli del mixer. Anche hotplug può occuparsi del caricamento dei moduli ed è cosa buona e giusta, nel caso si utilizzino entrambi, piazzare hotplug in boot e alsasound in default.

----------

## iDarbert

Non usando ne l'uno ne l'altro mi carica comuqnue i moduli di emulazione OSS, come mai?   :Confused: 

----------

